# Well, it'll happen really really soon if it's true!



## GiantGreenBean (Mar 10, 2007)

Official contact with aliens to take place within next 4 months - Pravda.Ru


----------



## Talysia (Mar 13, 2007)

Not sure what to make of this...


----------



## Pyan (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh, gods, not another one........

Just bear in mind that the source is _Pravda_ - not exactly noted for accurate and non-biased reporting!


----------



## The Ace (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey c'mon, it comes from their glorious leaders,it's printed in a paper who's very name is a byword for truth,of course it's true.


----------



## Dave (Mar 13, 2007)

These people really are coming out of the woodwork!





pyanfaruk said:


> Just bear in mind that the source is _Pravda_ - not exactly noted for accurate and non-biased reporting!


Actually, I've found the original interviewer's blog UFOexperiences: JAN VAL ELLAM Despite working for a UFO Magazine herself, and a hypnotist specializing in missing time cases for the abductees, she gives a much more balanced opinion.


----------



## Pyan (Mar 13, 2007)

> According to Ellam’s own words he has been maintaining contact with the representatives from the outer space for the past 20 years and taking detailed notes in a special notebook.


And then he colours in the pictures?


----------



## Dave (Mar 13, 2007)

Is this the one?


----------



## Dr. Atomic (Mar 13, 2007)

It seems that only the crazy people get to the meet the aliens. This means that (a) aliens like to talk to crazy people, or (b) crazy people are crazy.

I've spoken to crazy people. It's fun for about 10 seconds, then it gets wiggy and disconcerting. I can't imagine aliens would fly across the galaxy just to feel wiggy and disconcerted. With their advanced technology, aliens probably have machines sitting at home that'll make them feel wiggy and disconcerted with just the push of a button.

So that takes us back to (b): crazy people are crazy, and besides talking to aliens, they also hold deep and stimulating conversations with elves, ghosts, and fence posts.

Why can't aliens act the way they do in _The Day the Earth Stood Still_? Fly down in a gleaming silver saucer, land on the White House lawn, present themselves before the almighty TV cameras, and then get shot by a paranoid and jittery military?

Oh. Right. That last bit might not work too well in the intergalactic travel brochures.

But if aliens remember to pack their bullet proof vests -- And why not? Westerners remember to get their vacinations before vacationing in Africa; it's the same thing -- there's no reason why they can't make a public appearance. Forget the crazies! Sit down with Jon Stewart or Stephen Colbert like every other self-aggrandizing resident of planet earth. Do you think politicians do it because they've got a sense of humor? Of course not! They do it because, today, it's the only way to be taken seriously as a public persona. And if aliens ever want a reputation that goes beyond forcefully examining rednecks' posteriors and turning cattle inside out, they'd best find a good agent and start booking appearances.


Just sayin'.


----------



## j d worthington (Mar 13, 2007)

Dr. Atomic said:


> I've spoken to crazy people. It's fun for about 10 seconds, then it gets wiggy and disconcerting. I can't imagine aliens would fly across the galaxy just to feel wiggy and disconcerted. With their advanced technology, aliens probably have machines sitting at home that'll make them feel wiggy and disconcerted with just the push of a button.


 
Well, having dealt with more than a few people of the genuinely insane variety -- and I mean certifiable, not just a bit off -- I'm inclined to agree with Moorcock on this one (which he also applies to true evil): they tend to be insipid. They lack genuine imagination (with the possible exception of schizophrenia, which often results in extremely poetic use of language). It's all so damned stereotyped and predictable, it makes my teeth ache.... (probably from clenching them to keep from biting their heads off....)


----------



## dustinzgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

We've already made contact with aliens.........a few thousand years ago tho. I mean, didn't those people watch Stargate? 

Besides, if there are aliens, I am fairly sure we are on the bottom of thier to-do list. Why? Well in part because our world likes to eat itself up, but also, we don't have any technology that would make anyone want to come to us. We aren't travelling the stars or invading other planets or colonizing other planets, so really, why would the aliens care? I could think of better places to go than Earth, were I an alien. Although, I do hope they find us and help us colonize another world before our sun explodes.


----------



## Dave (Mar 13, 2007)

Dr. Atomic said:


> Why can't aliens act the way they do in _The Day the Earth Stood Still_? Fly down in a gleaming silver saucer, land on the White House lawn, present themselves before the almighty TV cameras, and then get shot by a paranoid and jittery military?


Maybe the _Starman_ or _The Man Who Fell to Earth_ way is a better one. Act like a human being and learn about humanity, and being human, through direct experience?





Dr. Atomic said:


> If aliens ever want a reputation that goes beyond forcefully examining rednecks' posteriors and turning cattle inside out, they'd best find a good agent and start booking appearances.


When we go on African Safari's and Australian Outback Tours and such, does anyone try to engage the animals in conversation before they shoot them and photograph them. I expect that these aliens just enjoy cattle mutilation and anal probing. Maybe to them we are just like a Theme Park. It wouldn't be my idea of a holiday, but each to his own.


----------



## Pyan (Mar 13, 2007)

Perhaps we're undergoing the alien equivalent of "fattening up for Christmas!"


----------



## dustinzgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

pyanfaruk said:


> Perhaps we're undergoing the alien equivalent of "fattening up for Christmas!"



In that case, you are all welcome to join me in the mountains. There are places 'round here you can go and no force in the universe can find you.


----------



## Dave (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## littlemissattitude (Mar 14, 2007)

_Pravda_, huh?  Isn't that Russian for _Weekly World News_?


----------



## Sibeling (Mar 15, 2007)

At last -  they'll come and take me back home


----------



## Dave (Mar 15, 2007)

Couldn't you make that device to pho-ne ho-me then? 

Or couldn't you find enough small change?


----------



## mosaix (Mar 15, 2007)

May I suggest a competition?


Contributions please for the guy's excuses when the aliens don't show:

Mine: The aliens decided we weren't ready yet.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 15, 2007)

Oh, they work on a different calendar to us. Six of their months is a few of our earth years. Keep waiting, they'll come.


----------



## j d worthington (Mar 15, 2007)

Lenny said:


> Oh, they work on a different calendar to us. Six of their months is a few of our earth years. Keep waiting, they'll come.


 
Hmmm. And I thought that only worked in fairy mounds.....


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Mar 16, 2007)

I don't really know how to respond to that.  I guess I should start by saying I would have been a sucker for any half good arguement that aliens might make contact with us within the next 4 months, but this?  "Special Notebook," and this person has contacted these aliens?  

At least when they do come they will speak English... (unless the communications are spiritual, in which we will have to go out and read one of those 5 books published)


----------

